# Lines outside Academy this Morning



## fishcatchr (Apr 8, 2009)

Meeting a guy at the academy at 290 an 1960 to head out of town for work. There is a line of about 20-30 people waiting outside for them to open. What are they all waiting for?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Ammo


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

Zeitgeist said:


> Ammo


Sad but true


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Like cattle to a fresh bale of hay.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

If you aren't there when they open to wait in line, unless you want 408, 223 or 723, you won't get any. Those are pretty much always on the shelf now -- everything else except shotgun shells is pretty much wait in line for it or do without.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Been a while since you could buy CCI Mini Mags at the Pasadena store.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

cubera said:


> Been a while since you could buy CCI Mini Mags at the Pasadena store.


I am down to about 700 Mini Mags but take a look when I run by a Academy and havent seen any either. I can use other 22 but I like mini-mags as long as I can find them.

I have been pretty lucky finding .45, .380and 38 special at a few different Academy so I am covered for my pistols.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

michaelbaranowski said:


> I am down to about 700 Mini Mags but take a look when I run by a Academy and havent seen any either. I can use other 22 but I like mini-mags as long as I can find them.
> 
> I have been pretty lucky finding .45, .380and 38 special at a few different Academy so I am covered for my pistols.


My Marlin 795 likes em.
Shot the last of some Remington 333s a while back.....sucked.
About 3 out of ten had bad primer or something, wouldn't even fire.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

I've bought .223 and .45 at my local academy at lunch time on several occasions in the last month. I've seen .308, 7.62x39 and .40 on the shelf as well.
Those people waiting out front are also trying to buy AR's.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

In line to buy ammo so they can post ads on 2cool that say "ammo is hard to find, so I will sale you this box of 500 rds 22 lr for $150". I call them 2 foolers.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Yep, lead and gunpowder are on the endangered species list. Get it while you can, .........................................dummies. :spineyes:


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

I heard from a very reliable source that they were in line for the new Tony Romo jersey. It may be a very limited edition.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Yep, lead and gunpowder are on the endangered species list. Get it while you can, .........................................dummies. :spineyes:


I feel safe with reloading supplies right now. I dont seem to shoot my high power rifles as much.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

This is all crazy... My dad just filled up my kids wagon with about 2500 rounds of .45 he is going to start on some 9mm pretty soon.... All you got to do is save the brass and reload'em ... keep your eyes out and look for someone selling there brass and you'll be set for a good long while


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

spirit said:


> If you aren't there when they open to wait in line, unless you want* 408, 223 or 723,* you won't get any. Those are pretty much always on the shelf now -- everything else except shotgun shells is pretty much wait in line for it or do without.


What the hail is 408 and 723?


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Must be for AR's. I can get all caliber ammo at my local Academy at least 3 times a week on the way home from work.


----------



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

ralph7 said:


> What the hail is 408 and 723?


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

ralph7 said:


> What the hail is 408 and 723?


It has to be the .40 cal. version of the .308. LMAO!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

tunchistheman said:


> In line to buy ammo so they can post ads on 2cool that say "ammo is hard to find, so I will sale you this box of 500 rds 22 lr for $150". I call them 2 foolers.


That's no lie... I give them red when I can. They are part of the problem. Buying only so others can't just to cause increased demand.

Lexy1 and Bjones2571 are both scum in my book.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

ralph7 said:


> What the hail is 408 and 723?


some type of "wildcat" round,.....:work:


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

spirit said:


> ...unless you want 408, 223 or 723, you won't get any.


408 ????
723 ???


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I noticed that Carter Country was advertising AR's on their website for 995. It is kind of funny that a few years ago I gave away .22 ammo to friend since I wasn't shooting very often and I didn't want it around the house just in case I had a fire.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Must be a new sling shot round.:cop:


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Is there still a three box limit, and only one box of each kind ?
or
Can you get 3 boxes of the same caliber ?


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

I just want some 22 and 223 for non-insane prices. Apparently there were about 70 people lined up outside of the Webster Academy this am...


Could always report the resellers to authorities- Texas is sure to want the taxes on those overpriced items..selling too much = a business too...


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

fishingcacher said:


> I noticed that Carter Country was advertising AR's on their website for 995. It is kind of funny that a few years ago I gave away .22 ammo to friend since I wasn't shooting very often and I didn't want it around the house just in case I had a fire.


It has been a few weeks but I was in the SW Carter's Country a few weeks ago and they about a dozen ARs on the shelf. Many price ranges starting below grand.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Reloder28 said:


> 408 ????
> 723 ???


My mind is not working - but my fumble fingers are doing a good job of messing things up. 308 & 762 is what I meant. They are probably out of it by now anyway. 

ET, Academy still has the 3 box max, 1 box per caliber limitations.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

SaltyTX said:


> I just want some 22 and 223 for non-insane prices. Apparently there were about 70 people lined up outside of the Webster Academy this am...
> 
> *Could always report the resellers to authorities- Texas is sure to want the taxes on those overpriced items..selling too much = a business too...*


Good idea and they can also be fined if they do not have a tax reseller number...I might give the state comptrollers office a call and check into this...


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Pasadena1944 said:


> Good idea and they can also be fined if they do not have a tax reseller number...I might give the state comptrollers office a call and check into this...


The tax has already been paid at the time it was purchased from the retailer.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

justinsfa said:


> The tax has already been paid at the time it was purchased from the retailer.


Resell shops collect sales tax. And if you have ever purchased a used boat or car ... good luck telling the tax office you don't owe sales tax because taxes were paid when it was purchased new.

Those who have made marking up prices and reselling the goods are in business and should be required to have a sales tax id number - not that they will get one. lol
.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

spirit said:


> Resell shops collect sales tax. And if you have ever purchased a used boat or car ... good luck telling the tax office you don't owe sales tax because taxes were paid when it was purchased new.


True... but a $10,000 car isn't a $50 box of bullets either.

There is no way to track the individual sales of small items that are not titled. There is a way to track cars, boats, trailers, etc.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

justinsfa said:


> True... but a $10,000 car isn't a $50 box of bullets either.
> 
> There is no way to track the individual sales of small items that are not titled. There is a way to track cars, boats, trailers, etc.


Plus, do we really want them to start taxing every little thing we buy and sell people? Fairly easy to do, just monitor all the big classified sites.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Personally, I think charging sales tax on a used item is double taxation - sales tax was paid when they were new. Imo, sales tax on used items should only be charged on any profit - same with NIB resell items - but my opinion has zip to do with the price of tea in China.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

justinsfa said:


> The tax has already been paid at the time it was purchased from the retailer.


there's an added value tax....any time you sell for more than you paid for the item you collect and pay a state sales tax and you have to have to have a state tax ID number to sell the way these people are selling like a business...


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

You guys are making Lexy1 and bjones nervous


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

who cares?


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

justinsfa said:


> That's no lie... I give them red when I can. They are part of the problem. Buying only so others can't just to cause increased demand.
> 
> *Lexy1* and Bjones2571 are both scum in my book.


Lexy1 lives right by a Gander Mtn, and is reselling for sure. Shame that a 2cooler would be so willing to screw other 2coolers.

Gonna be fun when the BATF come knocking...


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

Geez people. If you don't like it, don't buy it. Pretty simple. Why are you crying about it?


----------



## Hookem2012 (Feb 24, 2012)

teckersley said:


> geez people. If you don't like it, don't buy it. Pretty simple. Why are you crying about it?


exactly this!!!


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

I was @ acadamy clear lake around 11.AM bought .270/ 22 mag and oo buck shot for the defender man the prices are up there.....looks like they had an ample supply


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

This is why I am looking for AMMO for my son's 4H.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Mrschasintail said:


> This is why I am looking for AMMO for my son's 4H.


Does that mean that 4H is still teaching gun safety? That's great!! I figured the PC crowd had taken over 4H too. It was such a great learning experience when I was a kid...and as I got older and was a Jr. 4H leader.


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

michaelbaranowski said:


> It has been a few weeks but I was in the SW Carter's Country a few weeks ago and they about a dozen ARs on the shelf. Many price ranges starting below grand.


Carter's on the West side of town has had AR's in stock for a while. Carbon 15 Bushmaster for ~950, Windham SRC for ~1200, DPMS Panther for ~1050. They are out there. No need to stand in line.

I posted this morning at 8:20 that 2 AR's were available at the academy I hit. No one wants the guns, they want the ammo. I agree with don't like it the don't buy it. However, double the price is outrageous, i'll watch out for fellow 2coolers, and let them know when they are getting screwed. If they decide to do so, that's their perrogative and I hope they get a free squirt of AstroGlide with it.

You can hit nearly any Academy within the first 1.5 hours of opening and get some rounds for most calibers. If you need a lot, you need to get in line, pool your people, or buy from an individual.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Mrschasintail said:


> This is why I am looking for AMMO for my son's 4H.


What are they looking for .22lr?


----------



## jhamby7 (Aug 25, 2010)

bought a new Springfield XDS .45 and 3 boxes of ammo at Carter's Country in Pasadena. Plenty of boxes and there wasn't a crowd at all.


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

jhamby7 said:


> bought a new Springfield XDS .45 and 3 boxes of ammo at Carter's Country in Pasadena. Plenty of boxes and there wasn't a crowd at all.


Oh yeah...I forgot to mention that. I bought 8 boxes of 5.56 at the Carters on the West side of town. 2 box/person. I had 3 buds. No line, no rush, no problem.


----------



## revag12 (Jul 5, 2005)

_"Geez people. If you don't like it, don't buy it. Pretty simple. Why are you crying about it?" _

The shelf scrapers are probably as responsible for the shortage as anyone. Maybe even more so. So as a matter of principle, I won't be purchasing any ammo from them at their inflated prices. I think the major issue with these guys is that they are artificially creating a shortage for personal gain. I'm all about free enterprise, but taking advantage of a tragedy and the resulting panic to stick it to fellow sportsmen seems pretty low.


----------



## mozingo1952 (Sep 29, 2004)

revag12 said:


> _"Geez people. If you don't like it, don't buy it. Pretty simple. Why are you crying about it?" _
> 
> The shelf scrapers are probably as responsible for the shortage as anyone. Maybe even more so. So as a matter of principle, I won't be purchasing any ammo from them at their inflated prices. I think the major issue with these guys is that they are artificially creating a shortage for personal gain. I'm all about free enterprise, but taking advantage of a tragedy and the resulting panic to stick it to fellow sportsmen seems pretty low.


 same here , when they can't find idiots who will pay $50. per brick ,
prices and inventory will go back to normal.

MO


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

$50 per brick....I dont think you can even find it at that price.

$70+ seems to be the norm.

At some point, folks will have a gun safe full and no more room to store.....except for Uncle Sam...he has unlimited $$ and storage.


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

I think Academy is starting to put ammo out at various times of day instead of stocking all they have in the mornings. I went to an Academy at 6:00 PM the other day and they had .380, 9MM, 40, .223, about 30 boxes of .22 mini mags on the shelf.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

teckersley said:


> Geez people. If you don't like it, don't buy it. Pretty simple. Why are you crying about it?





Hookem2012 said:


> exactly this!!!


It's called conversation on an interesting topic.

Why butt in w/your negative comments unless you are guilty of the same thing. You guys are crying about them crying.


----------



## SiteCast (Jan 6, 2012)

I am pretty sure that Houston is the only major metro market experiencing this type of phenomenon. Do these simpletons REALLY think that we won't be able to buy all the ammo we want in 2, 5 10, 20 years? REALLY? Because certain elements are talking about stircter background checks and limiting magazine sizes? Because certain politicians in the northeast are considering more stringent rules in their neck of the woods. Sorry, I just don't get it....to each his own I guess....just pretty sure many of these people have more guns and ammo than brains, most of these folks don't have nearly enough $ in their retirement accounts or invested / saved...but man, they have a lot of ammo....awesome.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

SiteCast said:


> *I am pretty sure that Houston is the only major metro market experiencing this type of phenomenon. *Do these simpletons REALLY think that we won't be able to buy all the ammo we want in 2, 5 10, 20 years? REALLY? Because certain elements are talking about stircter background checks and limiting magazine sizes? Because certain politicians in the northeast are considering more stringent rules in their neck of the woods. Sorry, I just don't get it....to each his own I guess...*.just pretty sure many of these people have more guns and ammo than brains, most of these folks don't have nearly enough $ in their retirement accounts or invested / saved...but man, they have a lot of ammo....awesome*.


And you would be wrong about that. On both accounts. Nice try though, on the stereotype.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

fishcatchr said:


> Meeting a guy at the academy at 290 an 1960 to head out of town for work. There is a line of about 20-30 people waiting outside for them to open. What are they all waiting for?


Bread!


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

I was in Academy yesterday looking for ammo. They were out but they said the truck would be in this morning so they knew it. They were out of most all ammo also.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Dunno why this is such a big deal on the boards almost constantly. If folks want to be paranoid and stand in line and fight over a box of ammo or a rifle let em. There are other places and routes to go if your patient. Theres very few things in life I would wait in line for at this point, but if everybody else and their dog wants to power to em. Enjoy life its short enough as it is.


----------



## KSHunter (Sep 22, 2011)

SiteCast said:


> I am pretty sure that Houston is the only major metro market experiencing this type of phenomenon. Do these simpletons REALLY think that we won't be able to buy all the ammo we want in 2, 5 10, 20 years? REALLY? Because certain elements are talking about stircter background checks and limiting magazine sizes? Because certain politicians in the northeast are considering more stringent rules in their neck of the woods. Sorry, I just don't get it....to each his own I guess....just pretty sure many of these people have more guns and ammo than brains, most of these folks don't have nearly enough $ in their retirement accounts or invested / saved...but man, they have a lot of ammo....awesome.


Nope. Last Friday morn at Academy - Austin (Wm Cannon @ IH35) 30 in line an hour before openingat 8am, and then at Cabelas in Buda there were 50 in line 30 minutes before 9 am opening, everyone after ammo.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

I went to the Academy on BW8 and Crenshaw in Pasadena for about the 6th time over the last few months looking for a box of 380 and 40 (what me and my girlfreind carry). Again I left dissapointed. This **** is *********** rediculous!!!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

big john o said:


> I went to the Academy on BW8 and Crenshaw in Pasadena for about the 6th time over the last few months looking for a box of 380 and 40 (what me and my girlfreind carry). Again I left dissapointed. This **** is *********** rediculous!!!


I have a box, maybe a box and a half of 380 from when we cleaned out my MILs place after she died. PM me an address and their yours.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

spurgersalty said:


> I have a box, maybe a box and a half of 380 from when we cleaned out my MILs place after she died. PM me an address and their yours.


You're a good man, now eat the spinach I sent ya!


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

My biggest question do these people have jobs?


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

I just got back from grand parkway and 10. They had every caliber and no shortage. I walked out with 5.56,22,380. No line, got there at 8:30. They have plenty now. Go get em.

I have a job. I take my morning break at academy. If they had groceries I wouldn't shop anywhere else. Lol.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

SpottedAg said:


> I just got back from grand parkway and 10. They had every caliber and no shortage. I walked out with 5.56,22,380. No line, got there at 8:30. They have plenty now. Go get em.
> 
> I have a job. I take my morning break at academy. If they had groceries I wouldn't shop anywhere else. Lol.


EVERYTHING? Mini-mags


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

michaelbaranowski said:


> My biggest question do these people have jobs?


That is their job, ammo reseller is a lucrative trade these days.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

same line at other places ...


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

SiteCast said:


> I am pretty sure that Houston is the only major metro market experiencing this type of phenomenon. Do these simpletons REALLY think that we won't be able to buy all the ammo we want in 2, 5 10, 20 years? REALLY? Because certain elements are talking about stircter background checks and limiting magazine sizes? Because certain politicians in the northeast are considering more stringent rules in their neck of the woods. Sorry, I just don't get it....to each his own I guess....just pretty sure many of these people have more guns and ammo than brains, most of these folks don't have nearly enough $ in their retirement accounts or invested / saved...but man, they have a lot of ammo....awesome.


You don't keep up with the news much do you?


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

michaelbaranowski said:


> EVERYTHING? Mini-mags


No mini-mags, they had plenty yesterday. Today was Remmy, winchester, and winchester pdxi (first time i've seen those)


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Spirit,
Here in Huntsville, we have a 4H shooting club. A lot of various support them though, not just 4H.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

spirit said:


> You don't keep up with the news much do you?


on the way to CO for spring break a couple weeks ago I needed .38 spcl for plinking... one academy and 3 walmarts between lubbock and raton, nm and all were pretty much wiped clean on ammo


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

the skys fallen, the skys fallen. are some of you guys and ladies really worried about it that much? i got 2 bullets for when the time come, thats all you need, unless your a bad shot??


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

iridered2003 said:


> the skys fallen, the skys fallen. are some of you guys and ladies really worried about it that much? i got 2 bullets for when the time come, thats all you need, unless your a bad shot??


Me and my girlfreind like to go to the range (or the deer lease) and shoot guns. I carry a 40, and I just bought her a 380 for Christmas. She has been wanting to take her CHL class but I havent been able to find any ammo for either in months. The sky isnt falling in my eyes, its the bastads that keep buying up and hording all the ammo.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

big john o said:


> Me and my girlfreind like to go to the range (or the deer lease) and shoot guns. I carry a 40, and I just bought her a 380 for Christmas. She has been wanting to take her CHL class but I havent been able to find any ammo for either in months. The sky isnt falling in my eyes, its the bastads that keep buying up and hording all the ammo.


^^^^^^ This!!

I want to go to the range and shoot. I don't want to hoard any. Just want to enjoy my guns. Can't do that. Can't find ammo.

The sky isn't falling, but there IS a shortage of ammo - nationwide - that affects a lot of people. Read a piece from Guns & Ammo yesterday where they were interviewing ammo producers. According to the CEOs they spoke with, until the hoarding stops things will not change. They are producing at max capacity and it will take a minimum of 4-5 years to upgrade the factories to produce more.

Apparently this is the new norm for the time being.


----------



## capdun (Mar 28, 2013)

It's a butthead convention, they hit academy the go straight to gunbroker to sell what they bought


----------



## SiteCast (Jan 6, 2012)

Um yeah, actually I am fully aware of the press surrounding the matter. I am also aware that these same do-do brains have been crying about the sky falling since 2008 and gun stores have been capitalizing on it in a huge way at everyone'd expense (higher prices, longer lines).

The bottom line is that I am *aware* that our 2nd amendment rights are not going anywhere, period...THAT is the political reality of the situation, and I think anyone that believes differently needs to put down the koolaid. Could we see stricter background checks? yes. Smaller magazines? yes. Possibly even a ban on assault rifles at some point? yes. Is our right to own rifles, pistols and shotguns ever going to be taken away? *NO.*

I mean, how much ammo does any one person need? Do these people think they are going to be fighting a war? Against who? The government? I have news...your AR-15 isn't going to last long against the M-1 tank buddy. Defending their property in the end times? Um, okay...I _sort_ of get the concept of defending your property in a natural distater terrorist attack situation...but again, how much ammo do you really need?

To each his own...I am just pretty sure I will be supporting 2/3 of these folks via higher taxes in 20 -30 years when all they have is ammo...and no money...and they are older, angrier, and desparately looking around at the world that has passed them by.

As for the Houston comment...I was probably wrong. This is probably going on to some extent throughout the south, and definitely most prevalent in areas of lower education / demographics. I don't see it happening at the Academy at 59 and Shepherd.

For the record, I have plenty of guns in my home, and enough ammo to deal with any reasonable event short of a prolonged series of firefights. I just don't get the crazed dog attitude...



spirit said:


> You don't keep up with the news much do you?


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

SiteCast said:


> Um yeah, actually I am fully aware of the press surrounding the matter. I am also aware that these same do-do brains have been crying about the sky falling since 2008 and gun stores have been capitalizing on it in a huge way at everyone'd expense (higher prices, longer lines).
> 
> The bottom line is that I am *aware* that our 2nd amendment rights are not going anywhere, period...THAT is the political reality of the situation, and I think anyone that believes differently needs to put down the koolaid. Could we see stricter background checks? yes. Smaller magazines? yes. Possibly even a ban on assault rifles at some point? yes. Is our right to own rifles, pistols and shotguns ever going to be taken away? *NO.*
> 
> ...


Hope you enjoy the air up there on that pedestal.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

SiteCast said:


> Um yeah, actually I am fully aware of the press surrounding the matter. I am also aware that these same do-do brains have been crying about the sky falling since 2008 and gun stores have been capitalizing on it in a huge way at everyone'd expense (higher prices, longer lines).
> 
> The bottom line is that I am *aware* that our 2nd amendment rights are not going anywhere, period...THAT is the political reality of the situation, and I think anyone that believes differently needs to put down the koolaid. Could we see stricter background checks? yes. Smaller magazines? yes. Possibly even a ban on assault rifles at some point? yes. Is our right to own rifles, pistols and shotguns ever going to be taken away? *NO.*
> 
> ...


No, you are completely wrong. I'm a member of a forum called The Firing Line that is nation wide. Members from every state have spoken of the shortages. This shortage of ammo and components is also, nation wide. Fact.

And you're awfully bold making statements such as "areas of lower education/demographics". I guess from that lofty vantage point things can be seen a little better.
Get over yourself. You're dog will like you more when you do.


----------



## redneck91 (May 19, 2012)

SiteCast said:


> Um yeah, actually I am fully aware of the press surrounding the matter. I am also aware that these same do-do brains have been crying about the sky falling since 2008 and gun stores have been capitalizing on it in a huge way at everyone'd expense (higher prices, longer lines).
> 
> The bottom line is that I am *aware* that our 2nd amendment rights are not going anywhere, period...THAT is the political reality of the situation, and I think anyone that believes differently needs to put down the koolaid. Could we see stricter background checks? yes. Smaller magazines? yes. Possibly even a ban on assault rifles at some point? yes. Is our right to own rifles, pistols and shotguns ever going to be taken away? *NO.*
> 
> ...


Haha you're kidding me right? I work at that location, 59 and Kirby, and there's already people outside when I clock in at 5am. It's sad to be honest with ya. Some of them even have binoculars so they can see inside the store when I put ammo up at customer service... :headknock


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

SiteCast said:


> Um yeah, actually I am fully aware of the press surrounding the matter. I am also aware that these same do-do brains have been crying about the sky falling since 2008 and gun stores have been capitalizing on it in a huge way at everyone'd expense (higher prices, longer lines).
> 
> The bottom line is that I am *aware* that our 2nd amendment rights are not going anywhere, period...THAT is the political reality of the situation, and I think anyone that believes differently needs to put down the koolaid. Could we see stricter background checks? yes. Smaller magazines? yes. Possibly even a ban on assault rifles at some point? yes. Is our right to own rifles, pistols and shotguns ever going to be taken away? *NO.*
> 
> ...


Hello pot,meet kettle. What makes you any different than the folks in line? Nothing.They want the same thing as you do, nothing wrong with that. If they have to stand in line to get what they want then more power to them. Your not as bright as you think.

Nothing wrong with needing ammo to shoot for fun or to protect yourself/household. It's the ones that are buying it to resale it to make a buck is what hurts everything.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

SiteCast said:


> Um yeah, actually I am fully aware of the press surrounding the matter. I am also aware that these same do-do brains have been crying about the sky falling since 2008 and gun stores have been capitalizing on it in a huge way at everyone'd expense (higher prices, longer lines).
> 
> The bottom line is that I am *aware* that our 2nd amendment rights are not going anywhere, period...THAT is the political reality of the situation, and I think anyone that believes differently needs to put down the koolaid. Could we see stricter background checks? yes. Smaller magazines? yes. Possibly even a ban on assault rifles at some point? yes. Is our right to own rifles, pistols and shotguns ever going to be taken away? *NO.*
> 
> ...


Take a look at the 2012 election results in Harris County vs. outlying counties and you may see some reasoning behind less demand in the inner city region....

Harris County is one of the only counties in Texas that was not heavily leaning towards the red.


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm a member of a gun enthusiast group on Facebook and there was as conversation today about ammunition at local Wal-Marts. One of the members claims one of the managers at the Portland, TX WalMart is buying up ammunition as it comes in herself and wheeling it out of the store. He said if you don't believe him, be there early in the morning and you'll see her wheeling a cart full of ammo out the door. I can't confirm or deny this, just what he said. But, I will bet insider buying/reselling is happening a hell of a lot more than we know. Sad, sad, sad.


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

SiteCast said:


> Um yeah, actually I am fully aware of the press surrounding the matter. I am also aware that these same do-do brains have been crying about the sky falling since 2008 and gun stores have been capitalizing on it in a huge way at everyone'd expense (higher prices, longer lines).
> 
> The bottom line is that I am *aware* that our 2nd amendment rights are not going anywhere, period...THAT is the political reality of the situation, and I think anyone that believes differently needs to put down the koolaid. Could we see stricter background checks? yes. Smaller magazines? yes. Possibly even a ban on assault rifles at some point? yes. Is our right to own rifles, pistols and shotguns ever going to be taken away? *NO.*
> 
> ...


I guess if the tanks come a rolling you are just going to bend over and take it. Yikes man stop watching CNN. I have many many rounds and many many more to go.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for the tip on the Academy at 59 and Sheperd. We will stop by there today and clean it out.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

If you don't think your 2nd Amendment Rights are being compromised, please read this message from Texas Attorney General Greg Abbott. Do you think Obama believes the UN treaty trumps the 2nd Amendment? I do.

Citizens Patriots working to restore America.	Is this email not displaying correctly?
View it in your browser at www.gregabbott.com.

Your Liberty -- as a United States citizen -- was weakened and threatened yesterday when the Obama Administration helped the United Nations pass the Arms Trade Treaty. Immediately after this disappointing vote, I wrote a letter to President Obama urging him not to sign the treaty.

If the President signs the treaty allowing the UN to be involved in regulating firearms in the U.S., Texas will lead the charge to have the treaty overturned in court as a violation of the U.S. Constitution.

I need your support. Please help us get the word out by referring 3 of your friends right now, and forwarding this email to 5 of your friends. Together, we can make a difference.
America is exceptional in part because our Constitution safeguards our individual liberties - including the right to keep and bear arms enshrined in the Second Amendment.

The new UN treaty threatens your rights:
•	it doesn't recognize the individual right to keep and bear arms or the fundamental right to defend yourself, your family, or your property; 
•	it empowers a new UN bureaucracy focused on firearms restrictions that will be run by international bureaucrats who are not accountable to the people of the United States. 
•	it could impose firearm registration requirements that may empower international authorities to get information about American citizens and businesses. 
This UN treaty does more than trample Second Amendment rights. It also threatens to erode all liberties guaranteed to Americans in the Constitution by giving the UN power to govern our lives.

Please refer 3 of your friends today and forward this important message to 5 of your friends right now. Your voice must be heard on this issue.

When the Constitution says, "the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed," it means no one-including the UN-can infringe upon that right. UN treaties do not trump the Constitution. And with your help, we will make that message clear to President Obama and this administration.

Sincerely,
Greg Abbott

SG2


----------



## fishcatchr (Apr 8, 2009)

Who would have thought that my oriningal post of such a simple question could have turned into this.......


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the tip on the Academy at 59 and Sheperd. We will stop by there today and clean it out.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

fishcatchr said:


> Who would have thought that my oriningal post of such a simple question could have turned into this.......


Man! You've been here for 4 years and DIDNT expect this?:rotfl:


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

fishcatchr said:


> Who would have thought that my oriningal post of such a simple question could have turned into this.......


Are you new around here or something? hahahaha


----------



## fishcatchr (Apr 8, 2009)

justinsfa said:


> Are you new around here or something? hahahaha


Nope. Its nothing new for stuff to explode like this. Just thought it was funny becasue I orignially had no idea why people were outside Academy on a random weekday, and now we are talking about gun rights.


----------



## Spooled Ya! (May 14, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the tip on the Academy at 59 and Sheperd. We will stop by there today and clean it out.


They give you one box per person. They are on the ball at that location. The Chic at the counter will recogonize you if you try to get another box a few hours after getting your 1st box.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Spooled Ya! said:


> They give you one box per person. They are on the ball at that location. The Chic at the counter will recogonize you if you try to get another box a few hours after getting your 1st box.


 She can't be there all day and I can't imagine how they could legally deny you unless they have a system of record to prove you had purchased some already.

How dumb is it that we even have such restrictions in place? Grown people, not rational enough to control themselves from hoarding a product that there are endless resources to reproduce.

Classic stupidity.

If I offended anyone with this, tough. Go get in line and buy another box of .22's :cheers:


----------



## redneck91 (May 19, 2012)

Your sale can be denied if you try and break store policy. Don't like it? Oh well, it's almost the weekend.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

How about this gem...

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=485511

He even took pics of the pricetags ON THE BOXES!


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Site Cast, please tell me what a assault rifle, like you mentioned in your post, is.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

iridered2003 said:


> who cares?


Anyone that shoots should care...It's because of them and others like them that we can't buy ammo off of the shelf for regular price...Does that help you understand.....I doubt it!!!


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

I stopped by academy last week in Beaumont on my way fishing . I thought they opened at 7 . It was 730 when I got there and 50 people were in line . Just from listening to them talk you could tell they were there every day . When the door opened I started in and a guy told me to get in the back of the line . I said I'm not one of you ammo reselling jack wads and walked in . After getting my dip net and popping corks I walked back to the front and was able to score 525 rounds of 22 for 19.99 . I was down to 50 rounds . The boys can shoot a little now .


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

98aggie77566 said:


> $50 per brick....I dont think you can even find it at that price.
> 
> $70+ seems to be the norm.
> 
> At some point, folks will have a gun safe full and no more room to store.....except for Uncle Sam...he has unlimited $$ and storage.


That's a dang shame. I got a case of Blazer .22 LR in 525 ct bricks in a while back. I ordered them back in Feb. My everyday price is $25/brick when I can get them.

I refuse to gouge folks. Bad Karma. :texasflag


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

Pasadena1944 said:


> Anyone that shoots should care...It's because of them and others like them that we can't buy ammo off of the shelf for regular price...Does that help you understand.....I doubt it!!!


Absolutely. People can talk about the free market all they want, but the people doing this are barely above the war profiteers that made fortunes on products and foods while other Americans were dying overseas. It isn't the free market; it's a perversion of the free market.

There's a guy that posted somewhere on here that he bought his girlfriend a new pistol and just wanted to be able to go to the range and let her shoot it. But he hasn't been able to because of these vultures and the idiots that keep paying the high prices.


----------



## day18 (Dec 1, 2005)

Low Supply and High Demand equals higher prices. I think the market is working just fine. No one said the free market was supposed to be warm and fuzzy. Sometimes it is ugly like in cases of shortages. Making policies that stop this from happening is like trying to stop a hurricane. It won't happen. You just distort the market even more. Some of yall that claim to know the free market have no idea. It is called Free for a reason. You are free to sell what you can get for it and you are free to not buy it. With that being said I was in Academy trying to get some 22 LR Shells for my kids to shoot. It was sold out. What can we do to prevent this? The the market price needs to come up. Academies policies though make some happy and may even be a good business strategy are just adding to the problem. Prices rising gives incentives for new firms to join the market causing more supply which is what we all want!!!! Keeping prices too low distorts the market and new firms will not enter and make more ammo and bullets.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Pasadena1944 said:


> Anyone that shoots should care...It's because of them and others like them that we can't buy ammo off of the shelf for regular price...Does that help you understand.....I doubt it!!!


nope, cause aint nothing gonna happen:fish:


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

For those in Austin, I have always had good luck finding ammo at the 183/I 35 store. Actually, anytime they put hunting/fishing items on clearance this is my go to store. More "inner-city" than all the others in the area.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

I hit an academy this morning, I was moving a bit slow so I didnt make it there until right at 8 when they open. They didnt have any NEW ammo, which is the popular brands they put at customer service. On a whim I asked if they had any 10 22s, they did and I bought it. While filing out the paperwaork I starting BSing with the guy at the counter, he said that people will get there as early as 3 in the morning, post up out front and watch them with binos to see what ammo they have and call their buddies. 

Academy is one of the better stores out there is this market in my opinion and are not price gouging like some others. I bought a box of 525 .22 rounds for just over $20 last week, I had to stand in line when they opened though. I was in the hill country and went into a gun store to see if they had any ammo thinking the demand woudl be lower in a small town. They were selling the same brick for $200.


----------

